# Looking for 3 month rental



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi,

We would like to find furnished accommodation for retired Australia couple for maximum of 3 months from 1 June 2011

If you have anything available could you please PM me details.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

anski said:


> Hi,
> 
> We would like to find furnished accommodation for retired Australia couple for maximum of 3 months from 1 June 2011
> 
> If you have anything available could you please PM me details.


It might help if you specify exactly where you are looking! Spain is a very large country...
Three months from June is a tricky let, as in holiday destinations landlords can command large weekly rentals. You might try contacting some on a website like ownersdirect.co.uk and see if you can propose a deal??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes Lynns right on all counts. The best thing you can do is look at google, choose your area and see whats available. Most rentals are for longer than three months, usually 11 months, altho if you pay up front you may be ok. Also with the summer coming up, landlords can do weekly rentals and charge huge figures

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Problem is at that time of the year good places tend to already have bookings.. we can't help out we have bookings for June, July and August in place and to be honest long term renters want a reduction and generally at that time of year we can make more money holding out... we never have an empty week in those three months.. it might be a last minute booking but we always fill the week. 
If I hear of anyone local to me with somewhere to rent I will pass on the details,

Maiden


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

anski said:


> Hi,
> 
> We would like to find furnished accommodation for retired Australia couple for maximum of 3 months from 1 June 2011
> 
> If you have anything available could you please PM me details.


If you don´t mind getting away from the holiday resort areas, you won´t be affected by seasonal variations. I have PM´d you!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

lynn said:


> It might help if you specify exactly where you are looking! Spain is a very large country...
> Three months from June is a tricky let, as in holiday destinations landlords can command large weekly rentals. You might try contacting some on a website like ownersdirect.co.uk and see if you can propose a deal??


Yes I realise all you are saying but as a retired couple from Australia we simply cannot afford the inflated holiday prices & thought it might be a way of finding something a little more affordable.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> If you don´t mind getting away from the holiday resort areas, you won´t be affected by seasonal variations. I have PM´d you!


Thank you I will read it & contact you back.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

lynn said:


> It might help if you specify exactly where you are looking! Spain is a very large country...
> Three months from June is a tricky let, as in holiday destinations landlords can command large weekly rentals. You might try contacting some on a website like ownersdirect.co.uk and see if you can propose a deal??


Thank you for that advice.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Problem is at that time of the year good places tend to already have bookings.. we can't help out we have bookings for June, July and August in place and to be honest long term renters want a reduction and generally at that time of year we can make more money holding out... we never have an empty week in those three months.. it might be a last minute booking but we always fill the week.
> If I hear of anyone local to me with somewhere to rent I will pass on the details,
> 
> Maiden


Thank you I appreciate your help.


----------

